# Minolta MD Adapter for Nikon D90



## RTamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello,
Does anyone know of, or have tested such an adapter?  I have 3 Minolta lenses from my, now obsolete, Minolta camera and would like to use them with my new D90.

1. MD 50mm f/1.7
2. MD 75-150mm f/4
3. Vivatar 70-210mm f/2.8 Macro

Rather than selling them for next to nothing, I thought that even if I have to manually set everything like I used to, I could at least use them.

I found the adapter HERE.

Thank you for your input
Robert


----------

